# Fish ID



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

My wife and I were fishing blackwater under the I-10 bridge and she caught this fish. There was a Vietnamese couple down there and he said it looked like what he calls a mud fish back from Vietnam. The fish had a huge mouth with some pretty nice teeth, I might still have the imprints on my thumb. I had to use my knife handle to pry his mouth back open. The fish was about 22 inches long or so. Any help will be appreciated. Sorry for the bad picture, it was taken with a camera phone. 

Thanks


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

That looks like a bowfin, also called a grinnel. In my home state of Louisiana, you will hear it called a choupique. Not much use except as a good fight.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

grennel, bowfin there are many names. did you catch that in saltwater?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive always called them mud fish but yes, grennel, bowfin are also correct.. nasty little suckers!


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Also looks like a snakehead to me! You know that there is an infestation of those things that started in the north and seems to be traveling south. That is what I think they are. Not the ones that you used to buy in the pet store, but those straight from asia.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

grinnel or bowfin 

Mark W


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

It was caught in brackish water using fresh dead shrimp


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been fishingwaters around here for 44 years. I have caught dozens of grinnel or bowfin. That isdefinitely a grinnel.

MarkW


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *markw4321 (3/22/2009)*I've been fishingwaters around here for 44 years. I have caught dozens of grinnel or bowfin. That isdefinitely a grinnel.
> 
> 
> 
> MarkW


grinnel for sure, aint no doubt in my mind. never heard of a sinup. maybe that is just another name for grinnel.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

never heard of a sinep but that is a mudfish or grinnell... no doubt!


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

> *Sirus (3/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *countryjwh (3/22/2009)*
> ...


Never heard it called that, but I have heard of a southern tihspid...ever caught one?


----------



## BIGKENNY (Dec 30, 2008)

bowfin ,grinnel, dog fish, and a nasty lil bugger who will bite the hell out of you


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, joy, a clever prankster with a post number exceeding his visits is prancing around the forum this evening. Ya'll have fun...


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

we used to fish the bowfin tourney every year out of live oak landing in stockton. thats for sure a bowfin. they stink made the whole boat smell nasty. my dad used to say you throw emon the bankand they will live for a day. nasy little critters keep your fingers clear its like they try to bite


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

> *el **** cazador (3/28/2009)*we used to fish the bowfin tourney every year out of live oak landing in stockton. thats for sure a bowfin. they stink made the whole boat smell nasty. my dad used to say you throw emon the bankand they will live for a day. nasy little critters keep your fingers clear its like they try to bite


Iv'e caught Bowfin on bush hooks many times and even in a golf course pond on a worm. These guys will live days out of the water..I had one live2 1/2 days in a cooler that i was going to use for bait. I found out they actually gulp air from the surface where the waters don't have much oxygen in it. So this explains why they live out of water so long.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

They also call them Cypress Trout.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I lousyanna, the cajuns call em Toepick.


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

i think you ment shoepick.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tideline_two (3/31/2009)*i think you ment shoepick.


*You may be right. Years ago I worked with a guy that was "Real Cajun", and I thought he called them Toepick, but Shoepick may be what it was. He also called them Grinnell. *

*He called Crappie - "Sockoley" or something that nature. *

*He wasa great guy, but there was an obvious culture difference. *


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Garbo (3/31/2009)*
> 
> *He called Crappie - "Sockoley" or something that nature. *


Sacalait

Sounds like _sock-uh-lay_


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Choupique----For yourednecks..... It's pronounced shoe-pick......:moon

George


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

up north we call it a bowfin and we kill all of them. :usaflag


----------

